# Frage zu Tretlagerhöhe



## bbsuisse (24. September 2010)

wie wichtig ist der bottom bracket drop bzw. rise wirklich für trial Tricks? Ich hab mir ein Giant STP für trial aufgebaut (BB gemessen ca. -30) und wenn ich bspw. Jeff Lenosky auf dem Giant STP sehe hüpft der locker auf dem Hinterrad duch die Gegend. (siehe: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1wn5u0rNqQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jeff Lenosky street riding[/nomedia])

Jetzt hab ich hier aber gelesen, das für backwheelhops ein BB von mindestens 0 bis +30 oder so wichtig ist. Fährt der Lenosky jetzt eine custom Geo oder hat er es einfach nur drauf. ja is schon klar das er es drauf hat. Aber ich will halt auch n bissl in die Richung gehen und frag mich ob ich mit dem Rad als Anfänger auch Fortschritte machen werde. 3 Hops sind schon drin. Aber merke auch das es echt schwer geht. Hab leider auch kein vergleich zu einem reinen trial bike. 

Hier kann man ja auch lesen, dass man mit einer längeren Gabel den BB etwas erhöhen kann. Das macht für mich aber wenig Sinn, da die Gabel ja eh in der Luft hängt wenn ich auf dem Hinterrad hüpfe. Das heißt man könnte die BB Höhe also höchstens mir einem kleineren Hinterrad bzw. Reifen minimal beeinflussen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Vorderrad bei einer höheren Gabel natürlich leichter hoch kommt, ändert es nicht wirklich was.


----------



## kamo-i (24. September 2010)

Hi! 

...also ohne jetzt auf alles von dir einzugehen (weil du es dir auch wenig zu kompliziert machst):

Also Lenosky fährt einen normalen STP. Keine Spezial-Geo. Er hats einfach drauf. ^^ ...ist ja auch mal richtig Trial-Wettbewerbe gefahren. Wobei das im Ammi-Land ja alles ein wenig anders is. Also Street-iger. Siehe auch Leech. Wills nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern, aber ich glaube da stimmt man mir zu. Einfach andere Szene als hier in Europa.

Und jetzt zum BB: Ja, es ist einfacher, wenn er höher ist. Aber du kannst es auch mit stink-normalen Bikes. Daher geht es ja auch auf Dirts... Sogar Trekking-Bikes.  

Oder schau dir nur mal Rainer555 an... Der fährt sogar mit nem Fully triallastig!

Also; ÜBEN! 

Aber am allerbesten ist immer noch: Triff dich mit anderen die weiter sind als du!!! Das ist 1.000-mal mehr wert als alleine rumzudümpeln! 

Manchmal packt man dadurch an einem Tag mehr als alleine davor in Wochen! 

...bevor mich hst_trialer unter seine Fittiche genommen hat bin ich auch nur stümperhaft durch die Gegend gegurkt. Hauptsächlich Street. Dann ging auf einmal alles unglaublich schnell. Einfach, weil ich es mir angesehen habe, analysiert habe wie es funktioniert, mir vorgestellt habe wie es sich anfühlt wenn man es schafft und: BÄM!  

Ich habe in einem halben Jahr soooo viel gelernt. Das hätte ich NIE gedacht. 

ride on! 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. September 2010)

ich fühl mich geschmeichelt... *rotwerd*

JUNGE!

also wenn rainer das liest ist er dir bestimmt böse... er heißt nämlich rainer525!

also die reine bb-höhe ist nicht ausschlaggebend.
der einwand mit der längeren gabel die dann eh in der luft hängt ist schon der richtige ansatz. im endeffekt entscheidet nämlich eher das dreieck zwischen meinetwegen lenker-hinterachse-bb wie sich der bock anfühlt. alles was vorne noch gabel und vorderradmäßig rumhängt ist geringfügig nebensächlich. wenn du also ne längere gabel einbaust, wandert auch der lenker nach oben. dann kommst du vllt leichter auf das hr aber es fühlt sich nicht besser an.

mit 0..+10 kann man schon gut was anfangen. dann sind eher die kettenstreben noch interessant. und die vorbaugeo!

achso... und ja, der lenosky hats einfach nur drauf!!!
aber ich kenn da noch einen und marcel (kamo-i) kennt ihn auch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2010)

Zu hohe Tretlager sind bÃ¶se.


----------



## duro e (25. September 2010)

hey , fahre selber ein giant stp . 
mein tretlager ist aber nicht - 30  , mit 100mm gabel ist es bei ca -5   - 0 mm , 
backwheel hops gehen schon gut damit , musst dich halt nur sehr weit nach hinten lehnen und ne gute balance haben . reicht schon für so leichte trialsachen das giant ,
mit gabel die geo beeinflussen , naja . bringt nich wirklich spürbares , mit reifen ist ebenso käse pur. ie geo vom giant ist schon echt gut ausgereift , zumal lenosky viel mit designt am rahmen.

nen reines trialrad ist aber sicherlich besser für richtiges trial un auch für normale kleine dinge wie hinterrad hüpfen , da es vorn einfach flacher ist , und dann leichter auf dem hinterrad steht.


----------



## bbsuisse (25. September 2010)

hmm, bin ich vielleicht zu blöd zu messen? oder hab ich einfach an der falschen Stelle gemessen?!

Also vom Boden zum Tretlager sind es bei mir ca. 31cm. Vom Boden zur Achse, also Schnellspanner, sind es ca. 34cm. 

wenns keine Umstände macht, kannst du ja mal deine Maße posten, wäre mal ganz interessant. thx!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2010)

So stellst du die TretlagerhÃ¶he fest.


----------



## bbsuisse (25. September 2010)

also bei mir scheint es irgendwie tiefer zu sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2010)

Richtig. Und der Sattel fehlt auch noch.


----------



## bbsuisse (25. September 2010)

jetzt wo dus sagst ...


----------



## duro e (25. September 2010)

ganz minimal im minus bereich  bei mir , merkt man aber nicht , ich mein das es nich so leicht hochgeht für backwheelhops ist klar , 405er streben oder so , um 1085 radstand und das gewicht spielen da eine rolle , aber die geo ist echt super ausgewogen , also nicht zu front oder hecklastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsuisse (25. September 2010)

aber mal ernsthaft. Kann ja nur am Hinterrad liegen eigentlich. Oder das Rad hat ne andere Geo. Aber soweit ich weiß wurde die Geo seit Einführung nie geändert.

Eigentlich ist es auch wurscht, und ich sollte lieber auf dem Rad sitzen als hier rumzulabern, aber das Wetter is kagge und irgendwie juckts mich doch


----------



## duro e (25. September 2010)

also die geo hat sich soweit ich es weiß beim stp von 06 bis 09 nicht geändert , die 010er scheinen etwas kürzer zu sein , gut das lange flache ist eben nicht jedermans geschmack .
aber mein 09er fährt sich genau so geil , wie damals mein 06er stp  rahmen.
aber gut man sollte auch bedenken , dass das stp ein eher dirt mäßiges rad ist , die buchstaben stehen für  : s = street , t = trial   , p = park , also ist schon eher allround mäßig die geo , sodass man von jedem echt etwas fahren kann . 
aber üb einfach mit dem rad , die kipppunkte sind ganz anders als beim reinen trial rad 
ich mein , ich hatte das gu trialrad , mit +60mm tretlager , kurzen streben und gleichem radstand wie das giant ,  wenn man dann aufs stp wieder geht mit -5er lager ca , langen kettenstreben und so , dan merkt man es ganz klar , aber ist nur gewöhnungssache hehe . aber der lenosky fährt auch kein reines trial mit seinem rad , sondern auch diesen mix aus street , trial und park -P


----------



## bbsuisse (4. Oktober 2010)

ich hab wohl ein 05er Rahmen. Daher wohl auch die minimal andere Geometrie. Nichts desto trotz war ich fleißig am üben und inzwischen klappen die Hüpfer auf dem Hinterrad schon recht gut 

aber ich bekomm immer mehr bock auf trial und werd mir wohl noch ein reinrassiges trial-bike zulegen


----------

